# OUTBACK comparison 250RS or 28RSDS or similar floor plans



## Hood3 (Mar 19, 2015)

We're trying to decide between the two, or similar floor plans. This will be our first travel trailer, we have 3 small children, no pets, but we're not sure which size to go with. We have a Ram 2500, so pulling isn't an option. The length is what scares me, pulling or backing something that long, but any suggestions/questions, are appreciated. We're still looking at used, so any insight is appreciated. Thank you from this Newbie. We've seen the Skyline has the same style as the Outback, anyone have experience with either one?


----------



## akjimny (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Hood3 and welcome to the forum.  A 25' trailer vs a 28' trailer - I don't think there would be much difference when towing or backing, etc.  It will take some getting used to, no matter which one you buy.  Best way to practice is to find an empty shopping center parking lot and practice turning and backing.  Set up some lawn chairs and practice backing between them.  Maybe have the Boss Lady watch from outside with a set of walkie-talkies.  Whichever you buy, make sure it has a load equalizing hitch and is within the weight limits of your pickup truck.  If you buy used, make sure everything works (stove, furnace, refer, ac, voltage convertor) and that the batteries and tires are reasonably new.  Post back if you have more questions.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 19, 2015)

Agree with all ak jimmy has said Hood3.  If used just be sure there is no water damage.  A leak that looks small is like cancer "BAD"   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hood3 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you so much! We appreciate your input and suggestions


----------

